# john deere 435 round baler pto spec



## wilsonrov

Can someone tell me the min pto hp needed to run a John Deere 435 round baler? I have a 57 hp pto tractor. bailing around 400 bales year. slight grade not very hilly hay pasture.

I have looked on the JD web site but they only show new equipment spec.

Thanks for any help

Bill


----------



## Hay DR

You can make it work most of the time but if the hay is not powder dry you may have to bale only 5x4 bales. JD recommends 65 PTO HP min for a 435 baler. You might be better off waiting for a 5x4 baler. You will tax your tractor to the max.


----------



## wilsonrov

Thank you Hay Dr. 
I would not want to run the tractor into the ground. Or Talk my wife into a bigger tractor!!!!!! I will try and find a good 458 or 457. Thanks again. As I;m new to this.


----------



## Greyhorse

You could set it to make smaller bales if you want but it would be about all that sized tractor would want..... I think you could run it though, just hard on the tractor. Personally I think that a 90-100 hp is about right for a round baler, plenty of power without stressing the tractor too much.


----------



## wilsonrov

Greyhorse thanks,

My 65 hp tractor with 57 @ the PTO as you and Hay Dr have said would be pushing it. Would you know if 457 JD or 458 is a good baler? JD shows the spec @ min 55 hp @ the PTO. on them two. If I was rich and my wife was blind I would like a bigger tractor. So at this point just trying to make it work. It;s costing me $24.00 per bail having it done/ with my hay field not no more then 25 AC.

But again thank you


----------



## Hay DR

wilsonrov said:


> Greyhorse thanks,
> 
> My 65 hp tractor with 57 @ the PTO as you and Hay Dr have said would be pushing it. Would you know if 457 JD or 458 is a good baler? JD shows the spec @ min 55 hp @ the PTO. on them two. If I was rich and my wife was blind I would like a bigger tractor. So at this point just trying to make it work. It;s costing me $24.00 per bail having it done/ with my hay field not no more then 25 AC.
> 
> But again thank you


 There are other options for a 55 PTO HP tractor. The current Vermeer 5410 needs only 40 PTO HP and makes a 5 x 4 bale. Also the previous model Vermeer 5400 needs only 40 HP. With your 55 HP tractor, you will have no problems at all with either of these balers.
View attachment 933


----------



## Greyhorse

Might go up to Athens and see the Kubota/NH dealer there, looks like they might have a used Vermeer 5410 there. Don't suppose you could try out the 435 and see how it does? I have a 430 but I have never run it with a smaller tractor so I can't say how it would work. Honestly I think you would be ok as long as you didn't try to go too big with the bales, don't really see why there would be a hp difference between the 435 with a 4X5 bale and the 457/458. I hear you on the price to get stuff baled around here, that's why I have my own equipment now.


----------



## [email protected]

i got a 435 and by my book it say it takes 55hp to pull i pull it with a m105 kubota but would not care to try it with my 175 massey that is 63hp just losen the bale denisty thats the time its hard to pull when u start thecore for me


----------

